
Ask HN: Can you recommend a personal email provider with regex aliases? - Normal_gaussian
Hi HN, my email provider pulled a fast one on me over the weekend - overhauling their UI and dropping their regex alias functionality without warning. Not what you want from a paid service.<p>I very successfully operate a &lt;site&gt;.&lt;date&gt;.&lt;nonce&gt;@&lt;mydomain&gt; schema for personal email, using regex aliases to manage &quot;users&quot;, and blacklists to eliminate spam. The largest draw of this schema is detecting when companies are breached &#x2F; leak my data (4 times in 6 years), and when some company misuses information I gave them for something else (countless times).<p>I also use it to manage alerts and priorities for a handful of custom systems to special mailboxes.<p>Not every email provider can support such a schema, and until today I was very happy with mine - charging only for a ceiling on daily sends and total mailbox size with unlimited mailboxes.<p>I don&#x27;t want to go back to managing my own email (though if I have to I will) - do you guys have any recommendations?
======
troydavis
FastMail supports regex matching any header, including To/CC/BCC:
[https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/regexprules.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/receive/regexprules.html)

Multiple rules can be ANDed or ORed as well, if you don’t want to make a
single regex that’s more complex.

They use - and expose - Sieve: [https://www.fastmail.com/help/technical/sieve-
howto.html](https://www.fastmail.com/help/technical/sieve-howto.html)

------
tucaz
Doesn’t a simple catch all work for you?

~~~
Normal_gaussian
For a basic case it would; however I also drop certain combinations by default
(/.*\\.blackhole@/), prioritise certain mail (synology boxes, and
services/people I am waiting on are aliased to a specific mailbox which
vibrates my phone), aggregate other mail (todo's go to their own mailbox for
example), and offer a disposable mail mailbox for my partner.

I was perhaps a tad simplistic with my initial description; I didn't want to
bog it down with the detail.

In addition the implementation of catch alls on most services tend to
circumvent blacklists (which I would like to do on receiver email address, not
sender) and to catch mail destined for deliberately independent mailboxes.

------
jfowl
uberspace.de

They use qmail and I did something rather similar for myself.

